

India's Rice Revolution - mambodog
http://www.guardian.co.uk/global-development/2013/feb/16/india-rice-farmers-revolution

======
tokenadult
Here are detailed descriptions with photographs of the rice cultivation method
described in this amazing and interesting article.

[http://ciifad.cornell.edu/sri/countries/bhutan/bhExtManual08...](http://ciifad.cornell.edu/sri/countries/bhutan/bhExtManual08.pdf)

[http://www.worlp.com/images/casestudies/SRI-
PHOTO_final%20FO...](http://www.worlp.com/images/casestudies/SRI-
PHOTO_final%20FORMATTED.pdf)

